#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Sistema de Filmes On-line na rede - Tutorial Passo a Passo com Vídeo desmostrativo

## mjmmarcus2

Olá Pessoal do Fórum, este assunto já vem sendo discutido a muito tempo.

Caso tenha alguma dúvida se isto é certo ou não, existe um tópico que fala tudo sobre isto, Sistema de Locadora Online, este tópico começou com uma intenção e o pessoal preferiu falar sobre o direitos, se pode ou não criar um servidor de filmes em sua rede.

Não tenho intenção de ganhar nada com isto, você pode fazer na sua rede se quiser, eu fiz mas parei o projeto por causa de tempo, e também não tenho uma máquina separada para deixar só para os filmes, fiz o teste com um cliente e funcionou, em outro cliente não funcionou, mas isto depende da minha máquina que sempre está ocupada com várias tarefas.

Este sistema funciona para vídeos Avi, Divx, e MP4, justamente os arquivos mais populares de vídeo

Agora vamos ao tutorial

*1º) Você vai precisar dos seguintes programas*

• Divx <-- Complemento para os navegadores ter suporte a Avi e DivX
• Hfs <-- Programa para ajudar na transferência de arquivos
• Free Movie DB <-- Ótimo programa para pegar capas do filme e sinopse
• Filmes Código 3.zip <--- 3 layouts prontos para adicionar os vídeos
• Windows 7 Thin PC <---- Versão enxuta do Windows 7 (Obs) Windows 7 tem melhor desempenho de rede, mas você pode fazer na sua própria máquina para testar.

*2º) Vamos configurar o servidor de filmes*

"O Programa HFS não precisa ser instalado ele somente será preciso executa-lo, mas de preferência bote ele em uma pasta separada de sua preferência para ficar mais fácil de configurar futuramente."

Esta é a interface do programa HFS ele é completo e foi o melhor programa que serviu sem problemas na exibição de filmes na rede.

Anexo 41989
 

• Vamos configurar o HFS <--- Você tambem pode configura-lo de seu modo, mas irei dar dicas para ele ter um bom funcionamento

Como ele tem muitas opções resolvi mandar screens das configurações:



Opção 1 Edit HTML Template: 
Anexo 41978


Baixe este arquivo ZIP *Configuracao da Pagina do HFS.zip* e descompacte e abra o arquivo de texto para colar totalmente na opção de HTML Template.
Anexo 41979

Pronto Página Configurada!

Figura 2 Other Options, Deixe as configurações do mesmo geito que está na figura abaixo:

Anexo 41990

Menu > Other Options
Anexo 41981

Menu > Start Exit
Anexo 41982

Menu > Tray Icon




Seu HFS Já está configurado corretamente, agora vamos testa-lo Clique em "Open In Browser"

Anexo 41983


Veja que ele irá abrir seu navegador com o IP de seu computador na barra de url:

Anexo 41984
 

Por enquanto não terá nenhuma pasta de filmes no sua página do HFS, vamos agora adicionar, entre no HFS e vá nas opções de acordo com a figura abaixo:
Anexo 41986

Shell Context Menu

Essa opção irá adicionar a barra de contexto do botão direito do mouse, agora vamos para uma pasta de filmes e adicionar.


Agora que você adicionou as pastas de filmes você irá ver essas pastas tanto na interface do programa HFS como na página HFS, tudo deu certo agora vamos para a parte do blog.


*3º) Vamos Criar um blog e configura-lo*

 Acesse www.blogger.com/start?hl=pt-BR você pode usar o seu Gmail para conectar

• Crie um titulo
• Digite o Url desejado para seu blog
• Escolha qualquer template
• E Clique em criar blog

 
Agora vamos aplicar o tema de filmes para seu novo blog criado, para ficar igualzinho ao que tem no vídeo demostrativo, caso você queira algum outro diferente pesquise no google Template Blog Filmes.Anexo 41973

• Clique na aba de menu
• E Depois Modelo


 • Clique em fazer backup/restaurar
• Selecionar Arquivo

 
• Baixe este arquivo e descompacte o arquivo XML que tem dentro Template Filmes Para Blog.zip
• Selecione o arquivo XML descompactado e clique em Fazer Upload
• Se tudo deu certo o template será aplicado e depois clique em visualizar blog
 
 
Anexo 41975
 • Seu Blog ainda não tem postagem está limpo, mas vamos adicionar as postagens
• Clique em Nova Postagem
• Vamos usar o programa "Free Movie DB" para pegar a imagem e a sinopse do filme que você escolher, veja a figura abaixo:


• Quando clicar no filme aparecerá detalhe sobre o filme, clique com o botão direito do mouse e depois "Browse Gallery path with explorer" a pasta irá abrir e irá mostrar a foto da capa do filme em tamanho pequeno e grande.


• Você irá converter a imagem para o tamanho de 213x320 para poder se encaixar bem no template do blog, no meu caso eu uso o programa Irfanview, mas você pode usar seu programa preferido para converter a imagem
• Agora vamos ao blog e continuar com a postagem, deixe o programa Free Movie DB aberto vamos pegar a snopse do filme ainda, selecione a imagem que você converteu para 213x320 e envie para a postagem, não interessa como ela irá ficar, o que queremos é somente o link da imagem adicionada.



• Agora vamos a parte principal da postagem, adicionar o código para os filmes funcionarem, e a sinopse e a imagem ficar oculta
Baixe o *Filmes Código 3.zip* descompacte o texto e cole na postagem, não apague o link da imagem ainda, deixe-a como está.




• Como descritivo no Filmes Código, copie o link do filme na interface do HFS e cole no local certo da postagem "■■■■■■Link do Filme■■■■■■" e substitua pelo link

 

• Vamos para a imagem que o link ainda não está no lugar do código, veja a figura:


• Vamos para a Snopse do vídeo, vamos ao Free Movie DB para copiar a sinopse, veja na figura:


• Agora selecione o texto que foi gerado para a imagem, e apague:


• Pronto clique em Publicar e seu primeiro filme foi adicionado

• Agora Clique em Visualizar Blog e Veja o Resultado:

• Agora é só ir adicionando filme por filme, que é um processo demorado

• Vamos fazer uma coisa muito importante, o blog é Público vamos fazer com que ele não apareça nos mecanismos de busca, veja na figura:


Pronto pessoal, tudo que você precisava saber para criar um servidor de filmes na rede está adicionado, qualquer dúvida é só adicionar abaixo.

**** UPDATE *** Adicione Filmes do youtube*

Faça o download do *Filmes Código 3.zip* para adicionar filmes que já estão no youtube é fácil, copie somente o ID do yideo do youtube e cole aonde pede no código, veja a figura abaixo saiba como encontrar o ID fácilmente:





**** UPDATE *** Adicione Vídeos AVI, DivX, MKV e MP4 do Google Drive

*Para adicionar vídeos do Google Drive você vai precisar ter uma conta do google e enviar os vídeos no formato AVI, DivX, MKV e MP4 para sua nuvem, faça o download do *Filmes Código 3.zip* para ter o novo código, Irei mostrar como compartilhar e copiar o ID do Vídeo para adicionar ao código.




Para você ver o teste de vídeo acesse: http://bit.ly/teste_de_video_mkv_divx_mp4

Acompanhe este tópico, sempre haverá novas atualizações.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...l=1#post656916

----------


## lcesargc

muito bom. semana q vem vou tirar um tempinho para testar.
parabems
valeu!!!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

muito bom, obrigado!!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> muito bom. semana q vem vou tirar um tempinho para testar.
> parabems
> valeu!!!





> muito bom, obrigado!!


Quem agradeçe sou eu, em breve postarei como converter filmes Avi de 700MB para 600MB, é uma redução significativa para quem quiser fazer mesmo um servidor de filmes, e tambem essa conversão não altera a qualidade do vídeo e não demora nem 5 Minutos para converter cada filme.

Tem filme que o ganho pode ser até maior, e a qualidade não muda de forma alguma.  :Shakehands: 

Simmmm @*lcesargc* e @*alexsuarezferreira* acabei de corrigir a postagem, uma pessoa que testou me avisou que estava com problemas para assistir em outra máquina, já consertei na postagem principal.

As diferenças que vocês precisam saber só são essas
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...3&d=1359168062
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...4&d=1359168801

Tambem adicionei um código para botar filmes que já estão no youtube, vejam no final da postagem principal.

----------


## endnet

Muito bom mjmmarcus2,

Deixa eu te perguntar algumas coisas que fiquei na dúvida.
Que configuração seria bom para montar esse servidor?
Tem como cadastrar usuario e senha de usuarios?

Grato,




> Quem agradeçe sou eu, em breve postarei como converter filmes Avi de 700MB para 600MB, é uma redução significativa para quem quiser fazer mesmo um servidor de filmes, e tambem essa conversão não altera a qualidade do vídeo e não demora nem 5 Minutos para converter cada filme.
> 
> Tem filme que o ganho pode ser até maior, e a qualidade não muda de forma alguma. 
> 
> Simmmm @*lcesargc* e @*alexsuarezferreira* acabei de corrigir a postagem, uma pessoa que testou me avisou que estava com problemas para assistir em outra máquina, já consertei na postagem principal.
> 
> As diferenças que vocês precisam saber só são essas
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...3&d=1359168062
> https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...4&d=1359168801
> ...

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Muito bom mjmmarcus2,
> 
> Deixa eu te perguntar algumas coisas que fiquei na dúvida.
> Que configuração seria bom para montar esse servidor?
> Tem como cadastrar usuario e senha de usuarios?
> 
> Grato,


1º) Que configuração seria bom para montar esse servidor?
R= Computador que pelomenos suporte o windows 7

2º) Tem como cadastrar usuario e senha de usuarios?
R= Sim é muito fácil, o própio blog tem essa opção veja na figura abaixo:

----------


## endnet

E a configuração do servidor? Que configuração vc acha satisfatória.
Obrigado




> 1º) Que configuração seria bom para montar esse servidor?
> R= Computador que pelomenos suporte o windows 7
> 
> 2º) Tem como cadastrar usuario e senha de usuarios?
> R= Sim é muito fácil, o própio blog tem essa opção veja na figura abaixo:

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> E a configuração do servidor? Que configuração vc acha satisfatória.
> Obrigado



Processador de 1 gigahertz (GHz) ou superior de 32 bits (x86) ou 64 bits (x64)
1 gigabyte (GB) de RAM (32 bits) ou 2 GB de RAM (64 bits) 
16 GB de espaço em disco disponível (32 bits) ou 20 GB (64 bits)

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Primeiramente parabens mjmmarcus2, pela sua iniciativa de motrar a verdadeira função de um forum, que é compartilhar os conhecimentos.

Emfim, eu baixei os arquivos solicitados acima, e comecei o passo-a-passo, porem na primeira etapa onde "Edit HTML Template", o meu HFS naum tem essa opção...

O que devo fazer 

Obrigado

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Primeira etapa onde "Edit HTML Template", o meu HFS naum tem essa opção...
> O que devo fazer?


Tudo bem essa é uma etapa muito importante, porque sem ela os clientes que gostam de ficar fuçando a rede podem sim apagar os filmes, e o template que eu criei é justamente para retirar a opção de apagar os arquivos.

Você precisa fazer o seguinte, no programa HFS você irá dar um clique em "You Are in Easy Mode" quando clicar lá ele irá ficar no modo Expert, para usuários avançados, logo quando clicar lá o "Edit HTML template" aparecerá, veja na figura abaixo como fazer:

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Testado e aprovado mjmmarcus2, Vlw IRMÃO

----------


## davidmilfont

Amigão,te enviei uma solicitação do arquivo ZIP *Configuracao da Pagina do HFS.zip.
*Só me falta ele para testar aqui*.
*Abraços.

----------


## bhrun

Mandei por e-mail a solicitação dos arquivos, por favor, envie quando puder  :Wink: 
[]s

----------


## sgtelecom

se possivel me mande todos os arquivos
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Amigo,
> 
> Não sei se está acontecendo contigo, mas o meu site, quando eu clico em uma categoria qualquer, está sendo direcionado o site para outra página que não é minha.
> Se puder dar uma olhada, agradeço.
> http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/


Acabei de verificar, não está sendo redirecionado para site nenhum.

Encontrei um link que redireciona para outro site no download do DivX Plus " http://mega-download-gratis.blogspot.../lg.oog//:ptth "

Por favor baixe novamente os anexos que estão em seu e-mail e faça as postagens de acordo com o código que lhe foi fornecido.

Caso tenha problemas no template, reaplique o template de filmes para retirar este redirecionamento. "Não se preocupe com as suas postagens" elas não serão apagadas ao aplicar o template.

Use outro navegador de internet para uma averiguação.

----------


## endnet

Amigo,
Coloquei novamente o template no blog, mas continua com o mesmo problema.
Eu mudei o modelo por um disponível no blog, depois fiz novamente o upload do template mas não resolveu.
Que devo fazer mais?
Obrigado demais pela sua atenção...




> Acabei de verificar, não está sendo redirecionado para site nenhum.
> 
> Encontrei um link que redireciona para outro site no download do DivX Plus " http://mega-download-gratis.blogspot.../lg.oog//:ptth "
> 
> Por favor baixe novamente os anexos que estão em seu e-mail e faça as postagens de acordo com o código que lhe foi fornecido.
> 
> Caso tenha problemas no template, reaplique o template de filmes para retirar este redirecionamento. "Não se preocupe com as suas postagens" elas não serão apagadas ao aplicar o template.
> 
> Use outro navegador de internet para uma averiguação.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Amigo,
> Coloquei novamente o template no blog, mas continua com o mesmo problema.
> Eu mudei o modelo por um disponível no blog, depois fiz novamente o upload do template mas não resolveu.
> Que devo fazer mais?
> Obrigado demais pela sua atenção...



Acabei de verificar, o seu site já está limpo de propagandas indevidas, caso tenha problemas, você deve ter instalado algum Pluguin Vírus sem querer em seu computador.

Os pluguins virus contaminam e modificam os navegadores, faça o seguinte para remover de vez estes pluguins, desistale o seu navegador e instale novamente que resolve.

----------


## flacknet

estou com o mesmo problema, quando vou ao blog e editar me direciona para outra pagina, quando tento baixar de novo os arquivo que estao no site aparece que esta co virus

----------


## Oldayr

Posso te mandar uma mp para conversarmos.............

----------


## Paulo José da Silva

> Amigo,
> 
> Não sei se está acontecendo contigo, mas o meu site, quando eu clico em uma categoria qualquer, está sendo direcionado o site para outra página que não é minha.
> Se puder dar uma olhada, agradeço.
> http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/



Amigo Gostei do seu template tem como me enviar?
se pude me envie pelo e-mail : [email protected]
e desculpa o incomodo.

----------


## mateusdiel

Isso é ótimo, pra mim nao vai ser útil, mas és muito interessante, vou fazer mesmo assim apenas por curiosidade.  :Shakehands: 

```
 
```

----------


## claudinhohw

belo tudo vou fazer pra ver no que dá

----------


## renanpablo07

Muito bom parabéns, (Y)
Uma dúvida, e quanto a parte legal desse serviço, direitos autorais, sabe alguma coisa ?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Muito bom parabéns, (Y)
> Uma dúvida, e quanto a parte legal desse serviço, direitos autorais, sabe alguma coisa ?


Veja uma grande descrição sobre direitos
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...712#post642712

----------


## rootsrits

Olá amigos,

Alguém poderia me enviar link para todos os arquivos?

Email: [email protected]
Muito obrigado.

----------


## davigava

alguem pode por gentileza me mandar os arquivos -*Configuracao da Pagina do HFS.zip. e* Template Filmes Para Blog.zip
meu email [email protected]

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Olá Pessoal! para quem está precisando dos arquivos, já consertei todos os links, agora vocês vão poder baixar sem problemas!

----------


## davigava

Obrigado !!!

----------


## davigava

amigos o meu esta funcionando ok, mas em testes o divx não tem suporte mobile , e ainda algumas versões do chrome tmb não,
será que tem como colocar outro sistema de player, talvez flash ou html5?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Ter tem, mas para rodar DivX e MKV com facilidade só foi o DivX Player, mas o VideoLan também faz, mas eu não fui a fundo por questão de facilidade no DivX Player.

https://www.videolan.org/doc/streami...o/en/ch01.html

Agora não sei se funciona no celular, é questão de teste para ver se funciona.

O Flash e HTML5 não sei se tem suporte para DIVX ou MKV, justamente os arquivos de vídeo facilmente encontrados na internet, se os vídeos fossem FLV, MP4 ou WEBM funcionaria com o flash player de boa.

----------


## davigava

na verdade o uso do divx é apenas na hora de ver o video correto? gostaria que o cliente não tivesse que baixar nada , ou seja dar player direto no navegador

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> na verdade o uso do divx é apenas na hora de ver o video correto? gostaria que o cliente não tivesse que baixar nada , ou seja dar player direto no navegador


Sim sim, isso mesmo o DivX é para reproduzir o vídeo, ele para mim foi o mais leve e mais fácil para poder rodar nos computadores, infelizmente o cliente tem que instalar para poder rodar no PC, se o nosso arquivo de vídeo popular fosse o MP4 Vídeo estariamos tranquilo que rodaria em qualquer plataforma usando somente flash player.

----------


## lucasfcfarias

Amigos, quando clico em integrate in shell da a seguinte mensagem: Can´t write to registry you may lacknecessiry rights.

e nao abre por nada... o que seria isso?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Amigos, quando clico em integrate in shell da a seguinte mensagem: Can´t write to registry you may lacknecessiry rights.
> 
> e nao abre por nada... o que seria isso?


Tem como tirar um print da tela e nos mandar???

----------


## lucasfcfarias

So clicar em shel... ele da essa msg

----------


## lucasfcfarias

> Tem como tirar um print da tela e nos mandar???



sempre que clico da essa mensagem...
coloquei o exe numa pasta na area de trabalho seria esse o problema?

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Olá Pessoal vai ter um novo Update no Post Principal, de como adicionar Vídeos do Google Drive, coisa que não era possível adicionar vídeos no formato Avi, DivX, MKV e também MP4 Mas todos estes vídeos é com sua total responsabilidade, já que trata-se de vídeos que não serão de sua autoria, use somente para testes caso você for usar um vídeo privado publicando seu trabalho é uma boa opção.

Com o Google Drive não é necessário nada para rodar no computador e celular, no meu celular rodou tranquilamente.

http://bit.ly/teste_de_video_mkv_divx_mp4 Cliquem neste link e vejam os testes que eu fiz.


 Esta imagem mostra o vídeo reproduzindo no meu celular com o navegador padrão do aparelho.

Logo irei postar a nova atualização para vocês.

----------


## mjmmarcus2

**** UPDATE *** Adicione Vídeos AVI, DivX, MKV e MP4 do Google Drive

*Para adicionar vídeos do Google Drive você vai precisar ter uma conta do google e enviar os vídeos no formato AVI, DivX, MKV e MP4 para sua nuvem, faça o download do *Filmes Código 3.zip* para ter o novo código, Irei mostrar como compartilhar e copiar o ID do Vídeo para adicionar ao código.


Anexo 59653Anexo 59654Anexo 59655Anexo 59656Anexo 59657

Para você ver o teste de vídeo acesse: http://bit.ly/teste_de_video_mkv_divx_mp4

Acompanhe este tópico, sempre haverá novas atualizações.
https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...l=1#post656916

----------


## claudinhohw

muito bom.

----------


## lucasfcfarias

> Amigo Gostei do seu template tem como me enviar?
> se pude me envie pelo e-mail : [email protected]
> e desculpa o incomodo.



Se conseguir tb gostei do formato do template.... Manda para mim tb [email protected]

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Se conseguir tb gostei do formato do template.... Manda para mim tb [email protected]


Este não é um template, é uma visualização dinâmica do próprio blogger

Vejam:
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=flipcard
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=classic
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=magazine
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=mosaic
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=sidebar
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=snapshot
http://24hsfilmes.blogspot.com.br/?view=timeslide

Todos os Blogger tem essas visualizações, "/?view=flipcard" cada nome dá uma visualização diferente, mas vocês podem deixar este tipo de visualização fixa, vejam na imagem abaixo:


 

Este foi o template que eu utilizei como está no vídeo demostrativo: https://goo.gl/OuH4rB

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Bom Dia Marcus,

No meu está assim como na imagem, ja instalei o dvix, ja reiniciei o pc e não roda,

Obrigado

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Bom Dia Marcus,
> 
> No meu está assim como na imagem, ja instalei o dvix, ja reiniciei o pc e não roda,
> 
> Obrigado


Tem como tirar um print? qual imagem? para funcionar o DivX tem que ver se o Pluguin do Mozilla Firefox e Internet Explorer estão ativados.

----------


## Samuelwduarte



----------


## mjmmarcus2

Utilize o Mozilla Firefox, este complemento não funciona no Google Chome ainda. acabei de testar aqui e funcionou, navegadores compatíveis Internet Explorer e Mozilla Firefox

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Rodou no firefox. Só não apareceu os controles, barra de status, pause/play, volume, etc.

Obrigadão por enquanto.

Abraço

----------


## Samuelwduarte

Dá uma olhada novamente encontrei um play para o chrome, porem não roda mkv e nao roda no firefox. kkkk
Abraço

----------


## AndrioPJ

Tópico movido para o sub-forum "Tutorial"

----------


## nariga21

Boa noite! baixei o template porem quando eu acesso o link do meu blogg o navegador me redireciona para um monte de paginas fake(virus) oque fazer? Grato!

----------


## mjmmarcus2

> Boa noite! baixei o template porem quando eu acesso o link do meu blogg o navegador me redireciona para um monte de paginas fake(virus) oque fazer? Grato!


Eu verifiquei que algumas pessoas tem este problema com template, mas o template está limpo, não tem nenhum redirecionamento para nenhum site fake, eu já vi isso, alguma coisa como exemplo vírus no seu PC, algum complemento vírus instalado no seu navegador.

Recomendo Usar o ComboFix:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/combofix/

E o Adwcleaner:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/adwcleaner/

Tem alguma coisa no seu PC que está ocasionando este problema.

----------


## JuCarvalho

Olá mjmmarcus2,

Seu post é bem didático e estou testando a configuração do HFS agora mesmo, porém ao chegar na parte de criação de pastas (Anexo 41986), na opção Menu>Other Options>Shell Content Menu, no meu caso aparece Menu>Other Options>Shell Content Menu e ao clicar na opção, aparece uma mensagem bloqueando a ação (a mensagem é: "Can't write to registry. Lack necessary rights."). O que está havendo e como consigo resolver?

----------

